# Diesel vs. Gas Question



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

The question is mainly about which would be a better purchase? A 7.3L diesel engine with 115,000 miles vs. a 5.4 v8 gas engine with 72,000 miles. As you can tell I am talking about a ford, but that is besides the point. Which engine would last longer and possibly have fewer problems. I will be using the vehicle for towing (less than 5,000lbs). We will assume both are in good condition with no problems. I have always purchased new vehicles, but I am now venturing into the used market. Which one would you purchase considering the mileage? I just wanted to see what ya'll thought.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

I had a 99 f-250 7.3L with 279,000 miles on it and it was still running strong I towed a 12,000 pound generator with it for 5 years and never let me down, I had no plans to get rid of it until a lady in a car did not yield to me going 45 mph on eldridge pkwy.


----------



## onlysalt (Jun 13, 2006)

I have a 2000 f250 7.3 with 201,800 miles on it the heaviest I have pulled was a little over 35,000 lbs with no problem. I am still getting 18 mpg and aside from the normal repairs you would have to make on any vehical it I haven't had any problems. Now it does cost more on the up keep, 15 quarts oil 5000 mi, fuel filter 10000 mi, air filter 5000 mi, 2 batteries every 2-3 yrs but it is by far the best vehical I have owned yet. If you decide to get it about once a month add a qt. of trans. oil to a tank of deisel, the new deisels have less oil in them and will cause o-rings to shrink, the oil will make it run better and last longer. Hope this helps.


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

diesel gets my vote.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Diesels last longer than gassers if taken care of correctly.


----------



## redfisher43 (Oct 7, 2005)

The 7.3 is almost broke in. They love towing stuff. Get the 7.3, you'll never buy another gasser pickemup.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

The 7.3L is pretty much bullet-proof. Like others have said, it's made for towing. I pull a 10k travel trailer with mine. 

The biggest weakness on the motor was the stock air intake which was prone to leak and pull dust/dirt into the motor. If you go with a 7.3L, check the turbo compressor wheel for signs of abrasion/chips. Craig


----------



## POSIDEON (Feb 11, 2006)

i have a 7.3 diesel as a company truck with about 120,000..very powerful..hardly any problems...i have a 2004 cummings myself after driving diesels i will prob never go back to a gas motor..get the 7.3 ..just my .02


----------



## millertym_1978 (Apr 13, 2006)

diesel... can't go wrong with the 7.3, 115,00 on a diesel is nothing. if I was to buy a ford again it would be a used 7.3.


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

Less than 5,000 lbs. towing. You do not need the diesel or the high dollar repairs that go along with it. Both vehicles are most likely out of warranty so all repairs will come out of your pocket. The 5.4 will handle 5,000 lbs. with ease. If owning the diesel makes you feel more manly, then go for it. With proper maintenance they will both run a long, long time. If you make a living with the truck then get the diesel. The diesel will be more expensive to service and repair.


----------



## o_brother (Jul 26, 2007)

My vote is on the Diesel as well.

Mike


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

if you are going to towe it is diesel.diesel is not good on short drive since the smoke and smell willbe a problem. also the take off is slower - i have a 1984 diesel suburban and a 2005titan. i get 19mpg towing on a 1984 diesel original engine vs 11mpg on 2005 gas engine .


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

diesel


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

FYI, there is no G in Cummins.


----------



## MLCinNCTX (May 30, 2007)

boashna said:


> if you are going to towe it is diesel.diesel is not good on short drive since the smoke and smell willbe a problem. also the take off is slower - i have a 1984 diesel suburban and a 2005titan. i get 19mpg towing on a 1984 diesel original engine vs 11mpg on 2005 gas engine .


It is rare to see someone admit to owning an early 80s diesel. As for comparing today'd diesels with that POS your 2005 Titan is in for a surprise.

As for the original question, towing 5k does not really play into the decision as either would do a fine job. Assuming everything is equal other than the fuel type and mileage the economic say buy the gasser. Even with 40k miles less on the clock the gasser should be at least $3k less that the diesel. Factor in the higher cost of diesel and the higher cost of maintaining a diesel, it will take to many years and miles in MPG savings to ever off-set the additional costs.

I would not be afraid of a 7.3 with that few miles on it as mine has 278k and is still strong enough to keep up with a 5.4, even with 12k of hay on a 4k GN.


----------

